# Where is your dogs favorite places to be scratched?



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Both my pups, in fact all my dogs, have always loved having the back of their front legs scratched... Puts them to sleep. They love paw massages, but (top of trail and down the back of thigh) scratched, chest too. Of course belly runs and ear rubs are nice, but to put them out it is the back of the legs lol... Shoulder massages for Areli too


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Reagan loves being scratched anywhere, but her favorite is the top of her muzzle! She'll fall asleep if I scratch her there.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ahh, too cute! Mine like there noses rubbed but not really scratched. Would be cute to see her eyes closing as you scratched her nose... Hard not to kiss it, lol


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona likes me to rub or scratch right above her tail. She will actually lay with her head on the bed and butt in the air.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

That's sweet.. One of my Shepherds used to do a hind end dance on his toes as he got his scratching. We would call it the "Hener hiney hula" his name was Hineni and he was my heart dog... Lord I miss him.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

That's very personal.....


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Where's the Ball?!?

Mine enjoys, but not that much, being scratched. He just wants to Play


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ha ha!! Well keep it G-rated please


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Between the eyes for my boy. He always falls asleep


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

What day is it? His favorite spot moves depending on the day, the weather, his frame of mind. But heaven help you if you scratch the wrong spot, you get the head toss and teeth (but not a bite).


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ky's is the top of her bum - she'll get all excited and butt-check me for more. 

Her relaxing place? The middle of her chest ... a deep massage and in about 45 seconds her eyes start to close, and she's off ... she's even dropped to the floor while sitting ... kind of cute - now I make sure I do it on her bed so she has a softer landing!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Legs and underneath chin for Ty
Tummy for Dex
Hind legs and top of the head for shiggies.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Too funny when they collapse in utter pleasure and contentment.... On the bed or pillow makes sense for sure... Scary about a snappy Shepherd, yikes, lol


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

In the house.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well that's a different venue to the question, lol, but my dogs answer would be EVERYWHERE AND anywhere


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Gator likes his belly scratched and will give a goofy wide gum grin if you hit all the right spots.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Well that's a different venue to the question, lol, but my dogs answer would be EVERYWHERE AND anywhere


Lol, yes, both mine love a good scratching anywhere they're relaxed. And along the spine near the butt, on the chest, or on the neck above the chest but under the collar seem to be the sweet spots.


----------



## MimiG (Nov 12, 2014)

For Enzo: the skin above his eyes
For Oly: Tummy, Tummy and Tummy only


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Kyleigh said:


> Ky's is the top of her bum - she'll get all excited and butt-check me for more.


Yes--the same for my female, Jade.

As far as Orick, my boy, it is everywhere, and always, lol! His favorite thing is to lie down next to the chair where I often sit, and my hand just naturally drops down and starts to pet, massage, scratch. If I take my hand away, he will utter a low silly growl (he is training me, the growl is his the e-collar he has on me). If I start again, he goes silent. If I stop again, he growls again. I experimented one night. I stopped, but left my hand on him, wondering whether all he really wanted was contact. It took him a bit longer (I think giving me the opportunity to start up again without prompting), then came the growl, a bit higher pitched this time--I guess he amped up the stim. We laughed so hard at him, and at me, and how well he is training me!

He also loves to have the inside of his ears stroked. When he came to us, you couldn't touch his ears, let alone clean them. So I started stroking his head, working up to the outside of his ears, then slowly started working on stroking the insides. Once he lost his fear, he decided that he loves the insides of his ears stroked, cleaning them no longer a problem!

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> In the house.




Susan


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Akivah my Shepherd mix is SOOOOOOOO limber, every vertebrae sways and moves during a good body scratch then he gives the micro body vibration type shake; jaw slack, tongue lolling out, eyes bright... What a cutie!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

BUTT!!! He loves his butt scratched. Well, not the actual butt but right above the tail.
He will run past you, stop and back up so you can scratch his butt. If you don't get to it right away, he will turn an eye you until you do.

See?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

What a Gunner! Ha ha! I have horses that do that (only asked if they 'want scratches' - never if not asked) and wriggle their lip in ecstasy, lol. Gunner is a cutie!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've found most dogs like to be scratched around the collar area. Especially under their collar, if they wear collars regularly. I think all my dogs have loved to have their ears rubbed and most liked belly rubs a lot too, as well as the back right above the tail. My Golden, my GSD and my new Beauceron all enjoy(ed) "holding hands" (my gently holding a front paw.) Bianca my GSD loved being rubbed behind the ears. Although really Bianca my GSD and Ginger my Golden both didn't care WHERE or how you petted them as long as you were paying attention to them!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona digs when I scratch her bum. She loves it. I call it her booty dance.


----------

